# Can you identify this?



## Bosco (Oct 14, 2021)

Hello, I’m trying to identify the make of these loppers. There is a part broken on them and there is no makers name. I’ve been looking at online pictures for three years on and off with no luck identifying them. Can anyone help me please. I have attached a photo of them. Hope someone can help me these are my favorite loppers.


----------



## ATH (Oct 16, 2021)

Not sure...but strongly recommend bypass loppers instead of anvil-type loppers.


----------



## sand sock (Dec 30, 2021)

Ive not seen that style of pivot before, it looks old. like anvils and some bypass. But i think it can be mig welded. .025 wire with gas shielding. Turn down the heat. Then clean up the weld with a file


----------

